# NAD! Tex Amps 5 Watt



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

I've had a tweed champ clone for quite some time, but over the past year I've had my eye out for a better 5W option.

When this guy popped up for sale a few weeks back, I had to give it a try.

Well, it's for sure the best and biggest sounding 5W amp I've ever played! In fact, it's one of the best sounding amps I've ever played at any wattage! I absolutely love it!

It's sounds huge for a 5W amp with a 10 inch speaker. You'd never know if you weren't looking. It's also louder than any 5W I've tried, but still quiet enough to crank in the bedroom and not blow yourself up. Would definitely be loud enough for small gigs, and of course would work anywhere if mic'd.

The overdrive tones are sweet, and the the sweep into OD territory is gradual and smooth. Meanwhile, set clean it has full and rich tone that I just can't get enough of.

It's small, lightweight, and easy to grab and toss in the car. Since this one will be moving around a lot I picked up a custom fitted Studio Slips clamshell soft case to keep it protected while out and about.

Top it all off with the fact that it just looks so cool!

Very happy with my 5 Watt Tex! I don't see me ever looking for a 5W ever again!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

That _does_ look cool. And it handles pedals ok?


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Yep, it loves my board! Sounds killer both clean and when being pushed hard by the OD or the fuzzes!


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Congratulations, looks like a little killer!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Beautiful little amp.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

They are nice amps. Listening to these got me into Cripps. Enjoy bud!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Really nice! Congrats.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Nice...Tony is just finishing off a Bernie Custom for me.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice amp! Congratulations!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

What is the 10" speaker in that Tim?

I have a Ram Rod in my Mini Z that I'm a bit meh on.
That amp rips through a 1x12, or even better, a 2x12.

I was checking the Tex site, nice top notch stuff.
Is that 5 watter still available? I didn't see it on the site.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Very nice. Love the retro styling. Sharp looking amp. Point to point?


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

sulphur said:


> What is the 10" speaker in that Tim?
> 
> I have a Ram Rod in my Mini Z that I'm a bit meh on.
> That amp rips through a 1x12, or even better, a 2x12.
> ...


Hey Jock!

It's loaded up with Celestion Celestion G10E-30, I'm really diggin' it!

I think the 5 Watt was a limited run, but I bet if you wrote to Tony he'd consider making another.



GWN! said:


> Very nice. Love the retro styling. Sharp looking amp. Point to point?


Thanks! Yeah, they have a real catchy look to them. And yep, here's a shot of the chassis:


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd consider a 20 watter, or that cool 15 watter, after perusing the site. 8)

I think that I have the low watters covered, 5, 8 and a ten watter.
Yes, I think there's a custom section, didn't look though.

These must be spendy. No local outfits ever carry stuff like this.


----------

